# Does anyone around here play cards online?



## phantom1975 (May 17, 2007)

I'm addicted to playing cards on games.yahoo.com and was wondering who else out there is too.  I'm usually kicking somebody's butt in one of the spades rooms as azgameguy.


----------



## Lewiy (May 17, 2007)

I dabbled with Cribbage on Yahoo some time ago but haven't bothered recently, I prefer playing with people in person to honest


----------



## litrelord (May 17, 2007)

I play a bit of poker online. Don't do too bad at it but then I only play in the really low stakes tables so it's difficult to lose a lot. Overall my account's up since I first deposited and I haven't had to deposit any since the first time a few months back.

Nick


----------



## Greg Truby (May 17, 2007)

I used to play spades online a lot in the early nineties back when it was www.zone.com (now it's part of MSN).  Back then the challenge was getting through a game from start to finish with no one getting booted off!  I'm too busy doin' papa-bear stuff these days. Haven't played more than a half-dozen games of spades in the past several years.  But the wife and kids are going to visit her folks in about a month, so I'll check out Yahoo & look for you some time in the back half of June!


----------



## Scott Huish (May 17, 2007)

I play at Pogo quite a bit.


----------



## Err (May 24, 2007)

The problem I find on yahoo is that there is a terrible streak of unsportsmanlike conduct. 

For example if you play Backgammon -often times people will instantly quit if they don't get a great first roll.


----------



## Scott Huish (May 24, 2007)

I think that's a problem everywhere. Lot of babies out there. Parties at those people's houses must be interesting.


----------



## jaimela (May 24, 2007)

I used to be big into hearts and spades on gamezone, but as mentioned above, others quit too often when they don't open with the ideal hand.

Text Twist on Yahoo is my current game obsession.  It's old, but I can't get enough of it.


----------



## onlyadrafter (May 25, 2007)

Hello,

For a goo selection of games try

www.shockwave.com or

www.gamehouse.com


----------



## Zack Barresse (May 25, 2007)

A friend of mine plays yahoo spades a lot.  What room do you play in generally Billy?

Fyi, his name is allincole.


----------



## phantom1975 (May 27, 2007)

> A friend of mine plays yahoo spades a lot.  What room do you play in generally Billy?
> 
> Fyi, his name is allincole.



Don't recall seeing an allincole.  I am usually in the Advanced rooms Command Central or King's Corner.  I just played my 3000th game last night.


----------



## MorganO (May 29, 2007)

I play poker at fulltiltpoker.net.  I only play the free tables (being in the USA makes it tough now to play for real money!).  I usually play in small tournaments (6 -90 players.)  I've done well, started with 2000 chips and now have over a 100K.  Is a fun diversion.


----------



## pbt (Jun 3, 2007)

I log on to and play *Party Poker* while I'm waiting for replies to a thread that I post on this board.  Being that I am so cheap and have Dial Up service, it takes a long time to get replies back. 

One of my sons that was visiting installed Party Poker when he was here and left it so that all I had to do was click (password & user name was already there).  I'm actually using his account, I don't even know the password.

He left with his *Play Money* account at about 15 million.  I have been pretty lucky in that I have brought it up to about 25 million.

Playing is *addictive* and I'm glad that I didn't loose my sons account.  Right now he doesn't have a computer (problems) so when he his back on line he will probally wonder what's up.

I do play the Large tables and some of the hands get up to half a mil. or better. (but then again, it's play money)

*ADDICTIVE* = sometimes I'm up until 3:00 in the morning.  Just can't quit.

Harry


----------



## lenze (Aug 1, 2008)

Try some of the Bridge specific sites. They don't put up with BS or rudeness from players.

lenze


----------

